# RIP Kis Csaba and Kis Angyal



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

two foals at the rescue where my friend works crossed the bridge today. Both foals had low colostrum and fought it all they could but two little girls in heaven needed a pony. As you may have guessed about me by now I like to write memorial poems for horses, I'm working on one for these two little sweet hearts now and will post it as soon as it's done.


----------



## equine24 (Aug 7, 2013)

Awwwww, sorry to hear.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Poor babies... ):


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks guys, i'd promised to donate for their treatment but since that's no longer an option the money will just be for general stuff it really sucked opening up the get well card I'd intended to send and replacing it with a sympathy card. Also fun fact, their names are Hungarian Csaba (pronounced chubba) mean gift from heaven and Angyl mean Angel.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

I completely forgot to post the poem! 

two foals stood at edge of the bridge.
From here they could see our world.
"we're so sorry to leave you like this" said the first
"and so soon too"added the second.
"Mama you should see it here the grass is the greenest ever!" The first nickered.
"and big huge apple trees!"
"and no matter how much you eat you never get a belly ache!" they exclaimed together. 
"anyway we just wanted to say thank you for all the love and care you gave us, we know you did your best. We're fine here, actually we're great! but we miss you all so much, though we know we'll see you again this is not goodbye!"


----------

